# Advice on womens first bow release



## DeerTrax

If she has really small hands forget wrist style and go to a thumb barrel. Stan even offers sizes. Also the necks are short on some. 
Carter is a good one too


----------



## johnism

I have wondering the same to get my daughter started ..


----------



## bigblacktj

scott little bitty goose


----------



## Joe5688

thanks for the help!


----------



## richf

Got my wife a lil bitty goose. Why? Because it is a popular release, and proven good quality. So popular releases are popular for a reason, seems like a good starting point for someone not knowledgeable enough to be discriminate.


----------



## Joe5688

Ended up getting her a hot shot nano. She likes it so that's all that matters lol


----------



## RobertGate

My girl is using TRU-FIRE Hurricane, good until now.


----------



## battyhelo

What type of shooting will she be doing? Hunting, outdoor 3D, indoor 5 spot.


----------



## pottergreg

Got my wife a Little Goose, but it was too long. She switched to a Scott Samuri because it has a nylon strap that is adjustable between the buckle wrist strap and the trigger, great for small hands. (about $60)


----------



## sprinke

I like the Honey Badger Claw, small size. But that's back tension, so maybe not the best for a beginner, LOL.


----------



## Ray Ray

My daughter likes the tru glo boa strap. It adjusts with a dial. Then she has a Carter Like Mike attached to it, but you can attach almost any release to the strap.


----------



## OK Cowboy

My daughter uses the women's Trufire which is part way between a youth and men's size. It adjust as well. She is wanting to get the Eva Shockey model release.


----------



## Embushaw

I LOVE my Fang 4 TruBall, it's a thumb trigger hand held. I know most beginner's shy away from finger releases, but It really helps prevent the bad habit of slapping at the trigger and can be used to learn back tension. It also never goes off mid draw and securely closes on the D loop.


----------



## krystenmcdaniel

I really like the Fox from Scott Archery!


----------



## nfrost09

True fire with velcro.... can adjust better


----------



## Reelrydor

Inexpensive but I use the trufire hurricane hybrid release in small--Super adjustable--


----------



## RobertGate

Have a quick list on this to make your choice: https://archerytopic.com/best-bow-release/. I prefer Scott Archery Caliper Grip Release.


----------

